# Roofers in Ft. Lauderdale



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Custom home builder. Pm me I can send you some decent human beings contacts.


----------



## mc360 (Aug 18, 2020)

We did a metal roof last summer. RHI roofing. Mike is a great guy. We fish with him often (offshore) even before we knew he was a roofer and needed a new roof. He only does metal roofs- well worth the upcharge over a tile roof. We are very happy with our choice. 

BTW- Some roofers can get a quote using google maps and photos/info off the public records. When we were researching roofs, I was getting quotes within 24hrs without anyone even showing up to walk on the roof.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, we actually contacted them but since we're looking for a small part of the house to be fixed they were upfront and recommended someone else to handle small job.


----------

